# Need some help indentifying this old Schwinn



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 6, 2012)

I know you guys probably get this all of the time but I just picked up this bike for my wife. The guy I bought it from claimed it was a 1951 Spitfire. I've been looking online for the last couple of days trying to figure this out but from what I can tell, the serial number (which is D10288) leads me to think that it's either a '52, '53 or a '57. Then, I saw somewhere online that the only years they made the Spitfire was 1956-1958, 1977-1979 which would lead me to believe this bike is maybe a '57. Anyway, I could use some help here. I took some pictures to help. I have more pictures if needed. Thank you for any help!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 6, 2012)

*Diggin' It*

Im not putting the ol' girl down...but somebody had thier hands in it somewhere in the past.

You need another link or two in that chain.

Just sayin'


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 6, 2012)

I know you guys probably get this all of the time but I just picked up this bike for my wife. The guy I bought it from claimed it was a 1951 Spitfire. I've been looking online for the last couple of days trying to figure this out but from what I can tell, the serial number (which is D10288) leads me to think that it's either a '52, '53 or a '57. Then, I saw somewhere online that the only years they made the Spitfire was 1956-1958, which would lead me to believe this bike is maybe a '57. Anyway, I could use some help here. . Thank you for any help! 


Go with '57.
Flat spotted feather chainguard, aluminum badge, Wald handlebar stem, new style seat post clamp, newer style upper headset cone.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok. That works for me.

One more question......with the Spitfires only being made for those two years, is there any rarity to this thing? 

Thank you!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 7, 2012)

*Are ya lookin' to flip it?*

The sad thing is that girls bikes are worth more in parts,than they are together.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 7, 2012)

I understand. We're just going to make a nice cruiser for my wife out of the ol' girl. My wife is really stoked. I just wanted to make sure it's not some "one-of-ten-made" type of deal before we paint it in the colors that my wife is requesting.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 7, 2012)

Paint away :o and enjoy!

As far as the date, Schwinn suffered a few overlaps in the early fifties.. I had a '52 Spitfire that was basically identical other than being red.. I think the best way to date this one is by the rim type. If it is a '52 or '53, (and the rims are original) your tires should be 26x2.125 balloons.. after '55, these switched over to Schwinn's 26x1 3/4 middleweight rims. Looking at it, I'd guess this may be an earlier bike with a later seat (S style Mesinger wasn't introduced until '59).

Good luck and welcome to the hobby! Now to find one for yourself..


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 7, 2012)

*Its your bike...*

Do what yous want to with it.

Just make Wifey happy...or you'll be sleeping on the couch for the next six months.

(heh)


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 8, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Paint away :o and enjoy!
> 
> As far as the date, Schwinn suffered a few overlaps in the early fifties.. I had a '52 Spitfire that was basically identical other than being red.. I think the best way to date this one is by the rim type. If it is a '52 or '53, (and the rims are original) your tires should be 26x2.125 balloons.. after '55, these switched over to Schwinn's 26x1 3/4 middleweight rims. Looking at it, I'd guess this may be an earlier bike with a later seat (S style Mesinger wasn't introduced until '59).
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the hobby! Now to find one for yourself..




The tires are 26x2x1 3/4. I have no idea if they're original or not. Thanks for your help. I just picked up a '61 Corvette yesterday. I'll show it off when it arrives. I'm sofa king excited!



MagicRat said:


> Do what yous want to with it.
> 
> Just make Wifey happy...or you'll be sleeping on the couch for the next six months.
> 
> (heh)




Amen to that!!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 8, 2012)

Been on the the not recieving end of that... ^


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like a late 53 on spitfire, because its when middleweight frames started even though it had s-2's you also notice the front fender lossed the ducktail.  But I could be wrong!


----------

